
Show HN: Create a Video from a Podcast - soheil
https://0work.co
======
iwangulenko
interesting idea; I know prices for SaaS are hard to get right but somehow I
find your pricepoint a bit too high because I feel most podcast uploaded to
youtube always listen in the background

~~~
soheil
What do you think would be a better price point?

~~~
brudgers
When someone says the price is too high, the price they are thinking of is
often zero dollars. It's zero dollars because the product is not something
they would pay for. It's not something they would pay for because it's not
addressing something that is a serious problem for them.

Unsurprising here because almost no one has a podcast and even among those who
do indeed have a podcast very few have the problem of converting their
podcasts to video. The way to find out if the price is a problem is to talk to
potential customers. Which means talking to people with podcasts. Which means
identifying podcasters and reaching out one at a time.

That's hard. But the feedback will be from people who might fork over money.
Good luck.

